# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  زبان شناسی

## Parniya

*زبان شناسی*

در قرون اخير تلاش‌هاي بسيار جامعي در مورد زبان، منشا پيدايش آن، منشا پيدايش خط، بررسي ماوراي زباني(زير ساخت و روساخت‌هاي آن)، تجزيه و تحليل‌هاي زباني توسط محققان صورت گرفت كه همه آن‌ها زمينه‌هاي مطالعات علمي براي رشته‌اي به نام "زبان‌شناسي" شدند. اين مطالعات دست‌آوردهاي جالبي را نيز در پي‌داشت : از جمله ساخت ماشين هوشمند مصنوعي و دستگاه‌هاي ادراك كننده. پس از اين مرحله جايگاه توانايي استفاده از زبان در مغز مورد مطالعه قرار گرفت كه منجر به دست‌يابي توفيقاتي در زمينه زبان پريشي گرديد. مطالعات بعدي در زمينه زبان اشاره‌اي بود كه پيشرفت‌هايي در زمينه ارتباط كرولال‌ها به دنبال داشت.
اين رشته در هر دو گرايش در دوره‌هاي روزانه و شبانه دانشگاه سراسري، پيام‌نور و دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي، دانشجوي زبان‌شناسي در مقاطع كارشناسي‌ارشد و دكترا مي‌پذيرد. دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي، علامه طباطبايي و دانشگاه شيراز از جمله اين دانشگاه‌ها هستند.
در مقطع كارشناسي اين رشته دو گرايش دارد:1- زبان‌شناسي‌ همگاني 2- آموزش زبان فارسي به غير فارسي‌زبانان. البته اين دو گرايش دروس مشابه زيادي دارند، با اين تفاوت كه زبان شناسي با گرايش آموزش زبان فارسي به غير فارسي‌زبانان تخصصي‌تر به مقوله زبان‌فارسي مي‌پردازد و با نگاهي به كتب تاريخي به پيشينه تاريخي زبان مي‌پردازد و مسائل حوزه آموزش را نيز مطرح مي‌سازد.
براي شركت در كنكور كارشناسي ارشد چهار سرفصل كلي بايد مطالعه شود: كليات علم زبان‌شناسي، دستور زبان فارسي، و زبان عمومي و تخصصی و تاریخ زبان‌ فارسی در ایران.
براي مطالعه، كتاب‌هاي دكتر باطني (مقالات زبان‌شناسي- زبان و تفكر- توصيف ساختمان دستور زبان فارسي- نگاهي تازه به دستور زبان- زبان شناسي جديد و...) مفاهيم پايه زبان‌شناسي را مي‌آموزد. همچنين مطالعه كتاب‌‌هايي در زمينه‌هاي آواشناسي،واج شناسي، معناشناسي، نحو، دستور زبان فارسي، تاريخ زبان فارسي،تاريخ زبان شناسي و مكاتب زبان شناسي مفيد خواهد بود. در زير برخي از منابع سوال آزمون كارشناسي ارشد اين رشته ذكر شده است:
§ آواشناسي؛ دكتر علي محمد حق شناس
§ آواشناسي زبان فارسي؛ دكتر يدا... ثمره
§ مباني زبانشناسي و كاربرد آن در زبان فارسي؛ ابوالحسن نجفي
§ نگاهي تازه به دستور زبان؛ محمد رضا باطني
§ زبان و تفكر؛ محمد رضا باطني؛ فرهنگ معاصر
§ دستور زبان فارسي؛ پرويز ناتل خانلري
§ در آمدي بر زبانشناسي معاصر؛ نوشته آرونف؛ اگرادي و دابروولسكي؛ ترجمه دكتر علي درزي
*§* *Katamba, Morphology*
*§* *Lyons, Linguistic Semantics*
*§* *Linguistics: An Introduction to Language and Communication*
*§* *The Study of Language : George Yule*
* دروس آموزش زبان فارسي به غير فارسي زبانان*:
ساخت زبان فارسي، آشنائي با ادبيات معاصر فارس، مباني روش تحقيق، اصول و نظريه‌هاي آموزش‌ زبان خارجي(1)، انگليسي ويژه، مفاهيم بنيادي در نحو، بررسي تطبيقي فرهنگها ،زبان فارسي دانشگاهي (1)، تاريخ زبان فارسي، تهيه وتدوين مواد درسي (1) ، اصول و نظريه‌هاي آموزش زبان خارجي (2)، زبان فارسي دانشگاهي 2 ، نحو زبان فارسي، نظريه هاي ارزشيابي و كاربرد آن‌ها در زبان فارسي، اصول معناشناسي آْواشناسي و واج شناسي زبان فارسي، جامعه شناسي زبان، طرح تحقيق، ساخت واژه در زبان فارسي، تجزيه و تحليل كلام و كاربرد زبان‌شناسي، تدريس عملي (1)، روانشناسي زبان، سمينار زبانشناسي و زبان فارسي
* دروس زبانشناسي همگاني:*
آمار و روش تحقيق، تاريخچه زبانهاي ايراني ، آواشناسي عمومي ، اصول دستور زبان ، انگليسي ويژه ، واج شناسي ، ساخت واژه (مورفولوژي) ، دستور گشتاري ، زبانشناسي تاريخي و تطبيقي ،زبانشناسي رايانه اي وفرهنگ نگاري، ادبيات از ديدگاه زبان‌شناسي ، اصول معنا شناسي ، مكاتب جديد زبانشناسي ، ساخت زبان فارسي ، شيوه استدلال نحوي ، طرح تحقيق ، جامعه شناسي زبان ، تطور زبان فارسي ، تجزيه و تحليل كلام و كاربرد زبانشناسي ، روانشناسي زبان ، تاريخ مطالعات دانشمندان ايراني و اسلامي درباره زبان ، گويش‌شناسي .
البته نكته مهم اين‌جاست كه اين رشته، مورد بي‌مهر ي نهادهاي مدني كشور ما قرار گرفته است و آن‌چنان كه بايد، جايگاه مشخصي در ايران ندارد. اما به‌طوركلي چون اين رشته، رشته‌اي كاربردي است، در كشورهاي ديگر بسيار مورد توجه واقع شده است. به‌طور مثال يك دانش‌آموخته زبان‌شناسي مي‌تواند به تجزيه و تحليل كتب درسي، يا در نهادهاي سياسي به پژوهش‌هاي جامعه شناختي يا در شهرداري‌ها به پژوهش‌هاي گويش شناسي بپردازد. حتي در كلينيك‌هاي پزشكي به كار گفتاردرماني مشغول شود.


*گزینه2

----------

